# graphics/jpeg



## ikbendeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Graphics/jpeg seems to be broken again... anyone else having this problem?


```
...
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d/jpegexiforient.c: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles//jpeg8d and try again
*** [do-feth] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg
*** [checksum] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg
```


----------



## fonz (Feb 8, 2013)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> anyone else having this problem?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I tried it just now. That file fetches just fine from one of the two master sites (which are tried before using the FreeBSD distfiles collection as a last-but-not-guaranteed resort). If you don't have a network problem and you're certain that your ports tree is up to date, you may have just gotten unlucky and caught the master site(s) at a bad time. I suggest you try again and report back if the problem persists.


----------



## ikbendeman (Feb 11, 2013)

the problem persisted. jpeg8d/jpeg8d/jpegexiforient.c does not exist... its directly under distfiles


manually fetch 

```
cd /usr/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d/
fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jpegexiforient.c
```

and in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg sha256 and size to

```
bca1bc35bb53d3c189775e0ef4ecbd9be7660d636c7e044f964bde8697273b83
SIZE (jpeg8d/jpegexiforeint.c) = 1260
```

seriously? no one else is having this problem? had it on two machines and 386 and amd64...


----------



## ikbendeman (Feb 11, 2013)

just checked master site still "down"...

the maintainer needs to fix this port.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

jpegexiforient.c should be 8531 bytes.  The 8192-byte file on the FTP server looks to be an older version.  Setting RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes in /etc/make.conf might get a site that has the newer version.

Is the local ports tree up to date?


----------



## ikbendeman (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes I port snap fetch update daily


----------



## zeissoctopus (Feb 13, 2013)

I use devel/subversion to update my ports tree.
I have no problem on graphics/jpeg.

```
root@me:/usr/ports/graphics/jpeg # make fetch
===>   jpeg-8_4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> jpegsrc.v8d.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.ijg.org/files/jpegsrc.v8d.tar.gz
jpegsrc.v8d.tar.gz                            100% of  968 kB   48 kBps 00m00s
=> jpegexiforient.c doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d.
=> Attempting to fetch http://sylvana.net/jpegcrop/jpegexiforient.c
jpegexiforient.c                              100% of 8531  B   17 kBps
=> exifautotran.txt doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d.
=> Attempting to fetch http://sylvana.net/jpegcrop/exifautotran.txt
exifautotran.txt                              100% of  684  B   12 kBps
```


----------



## tgutierrez017 (Feb 25, 2013)

try 

cd /usr/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d/
fetch ftp://217.148.200.250/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/jpeg8d/exifautotran.txt
fetch ftp://217.148.200.250/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/jpeg8d/jpegexiforient.c
fetch ftp://217.148.200.250/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/jpeg8d/jpegsrc.v8d.tar.gz


----------



## sheepson (Mar 1, 2013)

tgutierrez017 said:
			
		

> try
> 
> cd /usr/ports/distfiles/jpeg8d/
> fetch ftp://217.148.200.250/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/jpeg8d/exifautotran.txt
> ...



This worked for me! Thanks.


----------

